# essential oils



## Tike2 (Jun 16, 2008)

Is there any pure essential oil that is safe around birds. I have been doing a search on natural household deodorizing, baking soda is always mentioned, but I have seen some recipes mixing baking soda and essential oils... 


I also found a recipe for baking soda room spray, by dissolving 2 cups of baking soda in hot water, adding some lemon juice and putting in a spray bottle.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

I love Lavender myself. I know that it has antiseptic properties too! I don't know if you can use it around birds tho.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I know that Tea Tree oil is toxic to birds. Iam not sure if using essential oils would be safe for birds. I have heard that simmering some orange peel with cloves and cinnamon on the stove for an hour or so is safe. I don't think I would risk using essential oils.


----------



## Birdie21 (May 24, 2008)

Hi Tike2, If you have one of the small crock pots, you can put in natural things, like apple cider, cinnamon sticks, orange peel, etc. You can leave it in the crock pot on and make the house smell great. I would just cover it with something safe so the aroma can come out, and the birds cannot get into it.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

i was told ALL Essential oils were toxic 

when I asked about the Essential oil liquid i got at the pharmacy, you put a dab on a light bulb and when you turn the ligiht on it scents your house 

Thats when i was told all essential oils are toxic 

I do know Tee Tree oil toxic


----------



## Tike2 (Jun 16, 2008)

Thanks... thats what I wanted to know... I had been using the plug ins until I got Tiki... so was just wondering what I could use to make the house smell good... I use to have one of those little crocks... maybe will look for another... I like cinnamon..


----------



## Danielle (Aug 15, 2008)

Many undiluted essential oils can be potentially harmful to small animals.

Using a very diluted solution of orange oil, lemon oil or lavender with baking soda to clean cages is safe for birds (and just about every other animal), according to my vet.

When I had a budgie years ago I used to use a diluted lavender/baking powder solution to clean her cage and it worked wonders. I once used tea tree oil and the budgie hated it with a passion. I ended up hosing down the cage and re-washing it with lavender. I know tea tree oil can hurt rats' noses, so maybe it's a bit too pungent for small animals?


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

That's good information! Thank You!


----------



## Tike2 (Jun 16, 2008)

Thank you Rouille... great info. I use water and white vinegar to clean the cage, I wanted something as a room deodorizer.  With dogs and birds, they do leave an odor, it doesn't bother me much, but some people have very sensitive noses...  So maybe some Orange or Lemon oil diluted in water in a little cock would work...


----------



## Danielle (Aug 15, 2008)

Orange works especially well to cut through grease and dirt, and when I have a messy cage I wipe it down with vinegar and orange oil, then I coat the wet areas with baking soda. I leave it for a good half hour, then scrub everything down with a dampened stiff bristled brush. After than I do a wipe down with the diluted lavender/vinegar solution.

I hope that helps. It does a great job for me, deodorises the room and hasn't ever hurt sensitive animal noses.


----------



## Tike2 (Jun 16, 2008)

Thanks Rouille...  I have found that one little lone tiel doesn't make much of a mess... during the wk I just wipe off the bottom grate and anywhere else there might be a little mess with a wet paper towl... and then wipe the whole cage down on wk ends with vinegar and water. When I get my new baby, then there will probably be a bit more mess.


----------



## Danielle (Aug 15, 2008)

Glad to help. I've had a lot of small animals (including fish, mice, rats, various small birds) over the years and I've learned a lot about essential oils. The number one lesson I've learned is to never, ever use undiluted oils . Most animals can tolerate very, very diluted oils, but if it's strong enough to mask smells for us, it's almost without exception dangerously strong for them.

Always remember that several containers of bi-carb near the cage with a single drop of lavender/orange/lemon oil can go along towards controlling odour (It also works if you mix it on the floor with the bedding, if your birds can't get to it to eat it - I mix it in with my rats' paper pellet bedding for extra odour control)

Good luck with your new feathered friend!


----------

